
Bananapocalypse: The race to save the world’s most popular fruit - nafizh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/bananapocalypse-the-race-to-save-the-worlds-most-popular-fruit/2017/10/06/bf1635ac-7d28-11e7-83c7-5bd5460f0d7e_story.html
======
_jn
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15425918).

